# Out of the Closet



## judynell (Sep 7, 2014)

Been lurking in the closet for a year and have decided to come out. I am Judy from Alabama and both knit and crochet. I really like this blog and have learned a lot from reading it.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome into the sun. This is a friendly place.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome from Texas. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome Judy from Ontario, Canada


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi, Judy! I'm Camilla, from Georgia. This is a really great group of folks, with a lot of wisdom and practical advice to share. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Welcome from Jerusalem! This is a wonderful site.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome from California. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome from upstate NY. I'm sure you are addicted already so I won't warn ya... Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Judy, happy to have you on board.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello from northeast England welcome glad you could join us


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome from Sydney


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Welcome from southern UK :thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad you joined us!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi, Judy. Welcome from Bayside Queens NY.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Judy, welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome from Deep in the Heart of Texas.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome from Slidell (near New Orleans)


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome from Thailand. This is a great forum to ask questions and learn.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and another warm welcome from Australia.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Judy,welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa. Glad you came out of the closet and joined us. very many interesting things on this forum


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Judy, welcome from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome from Scotland


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome from a warm Florida....


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome from Virginia


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I constantly learn new things here.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi from Ontario Ca


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from another Judi in Tennessee ~


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Kissimmee, FL.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome from Western WA. I love the oodles of helpful people here.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome. This is a great website


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to the KP family from B`ham!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Wisconsin! Nice to hear you joined the forum...you will love it!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

judynell said:


> Been lurking in the closet for a year and have decided to come out. I am Judy from Alabama and both knit and crochet. I really like this blog and have learned a lot from reading it.


Hello and welcome from Southern California!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome. :thumbup: It was likely stuffy in that closet.


----------



## LRB1988 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Judy welcome. :-D


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome Judy from NW Washington state !&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome, Judy.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome Judy, from Jeannie in Oregon!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Judy, and Roll Tide!! 
It's nice having you join with us for some fun knitting and crocheting.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome. 
That closet in the background is a BIG CLOSET!
:wink: :lol:


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello from your neighbor---Tennessee


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Hi, Judy!


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

welcome Judy, from Arizona. You made the right choice when you landed on this forum.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome from Australia


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

hello!


----------



## lea65iowa (Jun 17, 2014)

welcome from Oklahoma


----------



## mamasuzie (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome from Door County WI. Glad you got out of the closet and are enjoying the sunshine! This is a great group and you will enjoy!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California. That's some snake your holding down. Hope you didn't knit that thing.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome from PA, so glad you joined KP. There are lots of good people here, waiting to help or give an opinion (when asked of course) :thumbup:


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome! Most people here are very open minded. My best friend growing up is a lesbian, and I love her dearly.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome. you will love it here. very nice supporting people.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome from Perth Australia. You have just about the whole world to keep in touch with.


----------

